# e-sports



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Just joking around, I suggested on another forum that colleges that can't afford sports could just put together an 11-man version of FIFA played online.  Another reader pointed this out (as far as I can tell, it is not a joke) --

https://www.higheredjobs.com/admin/details.cfm?JobCode=176893359&Title=Head Coach, eSports


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Just joking around, I suggested on another forum that colleges that can't afford sports could just put together an 11-man version of FIFA played online.  Another reader pointed this out (as far as I can tell, it is not a joke) --
> 
> https://www.higheredjobs.com/admin/details.cfm?JobCode=176893359&Title=Head Coach, eSports


I did a quick search and it looks like the acceptance rate for admission is 85% for this fine school.  I will absolutely kick my son's butt if this is the soccer path he wants to pursue.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 22, 2019)

You laugh about this but over the next decade eSports could very well rival conventional sports both in college and the pros.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> You laugh about this but over the next decade eSports could very well rival conventional sports both in college and the pros.


My son told me that in his interview with Gametime (a spinoff of Stubhub) he mentioned his familiarity with online sports, but more in the vein of the video game tournaments, where players who qualified in online contests were brought together to a single site where the organizers could sell tickets.

In a curious twist, he has been promoted there to manager of a group of "customer satisfaction representatives" who all work from home.


----------

